# hydro setup



## Rjb (Jun 17, 2019)

I found this how should I set up I find it strange where they put the conettion and the shape if made different I would understand a nft but this I don't get pls could use the help


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 18, 2019)

I had a buddy that made up one of these 10 years ago or so.   He tried (and tried and tried) to make his setup like that work, but it just is not good for cannabis.  There is simply not enough room for root growth.  Eventually the roots completely filled the pipes and water couldn't even get through...and he was still in veg.  When I did DWC, I had plants whose roots would almost fill a 5 gallon bucket, so you can see how this pipe could get filled with roots quite easily.  Also, all you have is the pipe...you would need a lot of other stuff to turn this into any kind of hydro setup.  

I think you could use it for something like leaf lettuce that has a short growing period and doesn't get very big.


----------



## Alabaster (Aug 26, 2020)

You're gonna need 3" net cups. I'd just look up Stinkbud's systems. They use 4 or 5" vinyl fence posts. As stated above, the pvc pipes you displayed are too narrow, and will very quickly be overgrown with roots. I don't even see anywhere for your manifold, and sprayers to fit into something like that. The only plant that would work in those is probably lettuce.


----------

